# Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln



## Dok (9. Oktober 2007)

*Neue Struktur*
Wir haben die Forenstruktur in einigen Bereichen überarbeitet und hoffen, dass dies im Sinne eines Großteils der User ist. Außerdem ist diese Aufteilung im Hinblick auf zukünftige Funktion nötig! Vor allem wurde der Bereich „Was beisst wo?“ in Regional umbenannt und aus seiner „Ecke“ herausgeholt um diesen Bereich leichter zugänglich zu machen. Hier die Änderungen auf einen Blick:
Neue Kategorie --> Regional statt "Was beisst wo?" (An Stelle zwei von oben)
Foren Regional Allgemein (alles drin was direkt in „Was beisst wo?“ war.
Die Restlichen Unterforen wurden zu normalen Foren. Darüber hinaus denken wir noch darüber nach für große Gewässer eigene Unterforen (Wie frührer die PLZ-Foren) einrichten. z.B. bei PLZ 3+4 Unterforum Edersee. Das muss sich aber jetzt in der Praxis zeigen. Außerdem würde ich noch gerne die PLZ´s 9 und 0 trennen. Dazu bitte ich um eure Meinung
Außerdem wurden einige Unterforen die nicht genutzt wurden aufgelöst und die Beiträge in die jeweiligen „Oberforen“ verschoben.
*
Neue Moderatoren*
Als nächstes möchte ich bekannt geben das die Moderatorenmannschaft um einige Mitglieder aufgestockt wurde. Folgende User werden zukünftig das Moderatorenteam verstärken:
Torsk NI, Debilofant, Ralle 24, Salmonelle, Honeyball, Ollidi, goeddoek (Reihenfolge ohne Wertung!)
Ich wünsche den „Neuen“ viel Erfolg bei Ihrer neuen Tätigkeit!

*Neue Regeln*
Wir haben uns bei der folgenden Entscheidung sehr schwer getan. Aber wir werden uns zukünftig in einigen Belangen an anderen großen Foren orientieren. Denn was hier in der letzten Zeit los ist, ist einfach nicht mehr hinzunehmen. Ich weiss sehr wohl, dass weder ich noch sonst jemand etwas gegen Gerüchte und Gerede tun kann. 
Aber gewisse Dinge müssen nicht sein und schon gar nicht hier. Was ich besonders daneben finde, dass vieles was so erzählt wird von Menschen in die Welt gesetzt wird, die sich einmal ganz anders verhalten haben und bei denen viel gekränkte Eitelkeit zum tragen kommt. 
Aber das gehört nicht hier her. Nur soviel, wir werden uns nicht dazu hinreissen lassen Dinge zu veröffentlichen die sehr privater Natur sind. Dazu gehörten auch oder vor allem Meinungsverschiedenheiten! 
Uns ist bewusst, daß wir so natürlich in gewisser Weise den Weg für diese Leute bereiten, aber auch das wird uns nicht dazu bringen hier die andere Seite publik zu machen. Das gehört sich auch dann nicht wenn es die anderen tun!

Zukünftig werden wir Themen, die nur dem Zweck dienen einen Streit zu schüren oder Unruhe in das Forum zu bringen, schließen. Wer sich streiten oder über das Anglerboard schlecht reden will, kann das tun (und wird das tun) aber bitte nicht mehr hier! 

Wer einen ernsthaften Verbesserungsvorschlag hat oder ernstgemeinte Kritik mit dem Hinweis wie man es besser machen kann äußern will kann das tun, aber bitte im Richtigen Forum (Anregungen und Bugs).

Postings die nur dazu dienen, Entscheidungen von Mods zu diskutieren, dulden wir nicht mehr.

Wobei wir beim nächsten Punkt wären. Ich bitte alle Mitglieder darauf zu achten das Themen in den richtigen Foren erstellt werden, auch die Moderatoren sind angehalten darauf verstärkt zu achten und Themen gegebenenfalls zu verschieben. 
Außerdem sollten Themen „Ontopic“ geführt werden, das heißt es soll bei Titelthema geblieben werden. Auch hier sind die Moderatoren angehalten Themen gegebenenfalls zu schließen oder zu teilen.

User die es in Zukunft nicht schaffen sich an diese Regeln zu halten und meinen hier den Forenfrieden stören zu müssen, wird es verwehrt werden weiter aktiv am Boardleben teilnehmen zu können.

Es gibt keinen Anspruch darauf in diesem Forum schreiben zu dürfen, außerdem gibt es genügend andere Foren. Wer sich also nicht mit den hier geltenden Regeln und Moderatoren anfreunden kann muss sich halt ein anderes Forum suchen.

Allen anderen wünschen wir weiterhin viel Spaß in unserem Forum!

Vorschläge und Begrüßungswünsche hier rein!


----------



## Dok (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Wir werden die Struktur auch in einiger Zeit nochmals nach bearbeiten. Durch die aktuellen Änderungen gibt es keine Grundlage mehr für die Foren unter Regional:
Österreich+Schweiz
Norwegen+Dänemark 
Rest der Welt! 

Diese sind schließlich schon in der Rubrik Angelländer vorhanden und könnten deswegen leicht mit diesen verschmolzen werden. Auch das Forum "Regional Allgemein" ist irgendwo Überflüssig geworden. 
Aber mal sehen wie das ganze jetzt angenommen wird.


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Da ich nicht ein extrathema aufmachen möchte und ich nicht weiß ob es einen passenden threat für men anliegen gibt, stelle ich die frage einfach kurz hier:
kann man auf irgend eine art und weise seinen Profilnamen bzw nutzernamen ändern?
danke


----------



## WUTZ82 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Soviel wie ich weiß nur über einen Mod. aber der wird sich sicherlich bald zu Wort melden


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Frag mal Thomas9904 oder Franz_16.
Man kann seinen Namen aber nur einmal ändern. Also überlege es dir genau!

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Bzgl. einer Namensänderung:
Eine solche ist grundsätzlich nicht möglich. 

In Ausnahmefällen, basierend auf triftigen Gründen kann das mal gemacht werden. 
z.B.
Wenn sich jemand als Nickname seinen echten Namen gewählt hat - und dann irgendwann doch lieber unter einem Pseudonym auftreten würde.

Anfragen diesbezüglich bitte per E-Mail an redaktion@anglerboard.de


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Alles klar danke für die infos


----------



## geomujo (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Und wieder: 20 Minuten Texteingabe, falsche Taste gedrückt - alles weg
So macht ein Forum Spass sag ich euch. Wenigstens 'n simples Javasript könnte man doch einbauen, das einem warnt ob man die Seite mit der Texteingabe wirklich verlassen will.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Ich kenne zwar Deinen Rechner nicht, aber meiner hat eine Backspace-Taste. Das ist so ein Pfeil nach links, meistens rechts oben im Tastenblock. Wenn ich mich verklicke und dann darauf drücke, bin ich wieder im Eingabefenster und Text ist auch nicht weg.
Wenn ich versehentlich die ganze Seite schließe und im Firefox mit rechts auf einen anderen Tab klicke, dann auswähle "Geschlossenen Tab wiederherstellen", bin ich auch sauber in meinem Text.
#c

Man verhindert beim Auto ja auch nicht, dass der Motor ausgeht, wenn man den Zündschlüssel zieht.|rolleyes


----------



## Angler9999 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Neue Struktur, neue Moderatoren und neue Regeln*

Außerdem gilt es bei einem längeren Text selbst dafür zu sorgen, das er nicht verloren geht. Da gibt es mehrer Möglichkeiten.
Wenn ich 20 Minuten an einem Text feile, dann Text zwischendurch in den Puffer speichern oder was ich manchmal auch mache (bei sehr längeren Texten) schreibe ich es in ein Textfile und drücke ab und zu auf speichern.

Es ist einfach zu sagen, wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, das die Badehose dran schuld ist.

Auch wenn das ärgerlich ist. Es ist halt so.


----------



## fredolf (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo
Ist hier schon wieder alles anders ??? - ich hab in letzter zeit nicht reingeschaut.
Warum nur muss immer alles verschlimmbessert werden.....


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2020)

Hahaha, da sieht man, was man den Leuten für nen Schreck durch ein bisschen Thread-Nekromantie einjagen kann, als ich den TItel gelesen habe, hatte ich direkt nen WTF Momentchen


----------



## rippi (5. Februar 2020)

Soll das heißen du warst derjenige, der damals dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich nicht zum Obermoderator ernannt wurde?


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2020)

Als ich sah, dass @rippi einen Beitrag in diesem Thread geschriben hat, dachte ich schon, dass jetzt das lang erwartete neue Avatarbild kommt.


----------



## rippi (5. Februar 2020)

Bilch; das ist auch ein Thema, welches wir in unser baldigen Korrespondenz gemeinsam besprechen werden müssen. Erwarte keine grundlegenden Änderungen bevor dies stattfand und bereite lieber deine Power Point Präsentation diesbezüglich vor.


----------



## Bilch (5. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Bilch; das ist auch ein Thema, welches wir in unser baldigen Korrespondenz gemeinsam besprechen werden müssen. Erwarte keine grundlegenden Änderungen bevor dies stattfand und bereite lieber deine Power Point Präsentation diesbezüglich vor.


Habe ich schon - ist seh umfangreich und hat den Titel Rippolution


----------



## rippi (5. Februar 2020)

@Bilch Ich schätze deine Kreativität sehr.


----------



## Nemo (5. Februar 2020)

Also ich finde es gut, dass Ollidi endlich Mod ist, aber wer zur Hölle ist Debilofant?


----------



## ralle (5. Februar 2020)

Den kennste nicht !!  



			https://www.anglerboard.de/members/debilofant.10974/


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Thread-Nekromantie



Orischinoooool only by Buttgripgereit.


----------



## Minimax (5. Februar 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Orischinoooool only by Buttgripgereit.



Hoppla,  ich wollte kein Copyright verletzen- kam mir so in den Sinn


----------



## angler1996 (5. November 2020)

Prof . Verirrt????;-))


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2020)

Nee. Da irgend jemand etwas verschoben.


----------



## hanzz (5. November 2020)

ich hab hier grad auch was geschrieben und mein zitierter Beitrag ist auch weg


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2020)

Guck mal hier rein:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/neue-struktur-neue-moderatoren-und-neue-regeln.351323/#post-5104551
		


Hat jemand einen neuen Trööt draus gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2020)

Ich schließe mal hier ab.
Ein Trööt reicht ja:


			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/neue-struktur-neue-moderatoren-und-neue-regeln.351323/#post-5104551


----------

